# Mmmm....my favorite honey is



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Today it's Kauai Natural Raw from Oliver Shagnasty's Honey Co. in Kapaa, Kauai, HI. A friend brought it back. Pretty outstanding.

What's the best-tasting honey you've had (other than your own, of course)?


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Lanier's tupelo honey from Wewahitchka, FL.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I had some Hawiian honey. It was really good. I think I still like Tupelo the best.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Right now it's the mesquite honey I picked up in Tucson last week


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

dcross,

Did you by chance get to visit with the Lusbees?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

No, I was at the AHPA convention, just enjoying the seminars and sunshine.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

My favorite tasting honey is red rasberry.Last year we had a yard with a crap load of reasberry around them We put o a chunck honey super.To my surprise the honey had a pink tint to it and tasted just like raseberry jam.MMM it was good.


----------

